
YCombinator Gunners-A Review of all the YCombinator Competitors - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/25/ycombinator-gunners/
======
russ
Haha, the author doesn't realize Y2 is a joke!

~~~
usablecontent
Well I know its a joke and I put it in the list to extend the joke a bit
further.

haha you didnt realized that the author realized that its a joke :)

~~~
russ
Touche

